# small cloudy spec in center of fish's eye



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

...but not just one fish, its a lot of my fish  On a lot of them, its only on one eye. The cloudy translucent grayish area is tiny and doesnt seem to be getting better or worse with melafix or pimafix that I've tried for a week.

Could this be cloud eye or maybe a lack of nutrition?

I alternate the food I give to the fish but the food I give are the following:

HBH Veggie flakes
HBH Cichlid flakes
Freeze dried blood worms
Freeze dried shrimp
Hikari mini cichlid pellets

The fish afflicted are my large pleco, my congo tetras and my black skirt tetra. My clown loach and kribensis are fine as far as I can see.

I did see that a lack of nutrition can cause eye issues but I'm thinking the above are not bad or no-name foods. What else can I try?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wat are the water parameters like?


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Hitch said:


> wat are the water parameters like?


According to the test kit I have the Ammonia is pretty much zero (at least to my eyes) and nitrites are zero and PH is about 6.5. The tank is a 120 gallon with some plants. Filteration is an eheim 2217 and a 2260. I alternate cleaning of each filter about every 3 months.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

I cleaned one of my filters tonight and found some small snails inside of it (probably got there via plants). Anyway I did a 25% water change tonight. I'm thinking maybe I should be doing more water changes even though the water parameters hold steady. I normally do a 10-15% change per week. Wonder if 25% per week is fine...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Do they ever take mad dashes, or seem torub their bodies against the bottom or something hard?


Whitish patches on eyes are sometimes flukes. Treat with Prazi-pro.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

svtcontour said:


> I cleaned one of my filters tonight and found some small snails inside of it (probably got there via plants). Anyway I did a 25% water change tonight. I'm thinking maybe I should be doing more water changes even though the water parameters hold steady. I normally do a 10-15% change per week. Wonder if 25% per week is fine...


Doing 25% water changes on a weekly basis is never a bad thing.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cloudy eyes can usually be cleared up with salt for fish with scales. Check to make sure you don't have anything they are bumping into that is causing them to damage their eyes, rocks, ornaments etc. Melafix if fine to on the pleco and other scalessfish, salt not so much. You can try qt'ing the scaless fish and using melafix and salt for any other fish that are afflicted. I'd add one *TEAspoon *of aquarium safe dissolved salt per gallon. It should do the trick.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks again for all the responses. Just one last question. Could this be cataracts? I was speaking with someone at a pet shop and they said that moon light setups can often do this to the fish but I'm not sure if I buy that. I have had a moon light on the tank for a while but recently I had trouble and removed it. It was a green light and it was not very bright or anything. I also do have a white night light in the room and its across from the tank (about 12 feet away). Its not very bright either.

So could it be too much light at night or is that too crazy sounding?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

svtcontour said:


> So could it be too much light at night or is that too crazy sounding?


I doubt that the aquarium moon lights are causing problems with the fish. A cataract is a clouding of the eye's natural lens, which lies behind the iris and the pupil. This is inside the eye and not on the surface of the cornea. I would follow the sound advices posted above.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

It may be damage to the eye. like a scratch. I had it back when i had my shark... his eye looked cloudy for a while... i did nothing to treat it but eventually it went away. took a long time tho... months. the shark was fine and i had to give him away eventually cause he got too big. Is there hard rock things that they may be running into? thats my guess.


----------

